

Russian President Medvedev asked to fund Windows clone - AndrewDucker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14899507

======
DevX101
Opportunity comes to the prepared.

Good luck to this team. The Russian government has a big incentive to use an
alternate O/S, since they banned Windows a few years ago due to security
concerns & political retribution against Microsoft. So I'd say these guys have
a pretty good shot of having further discussions with someone from the
government.

------
zspade
They're really hammering in the great evil monopoly that is Microsoft, which
really this isn't the case as it was when they began work on ReactOS. That
said, always nice to see new players get some clout.

